# White Christmas - Jerry Jones Baritone



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

With awesome
Playing
Like
That, you need an adaptor for xlr and a mic for your cell. You owe it you
Yourself. 
Great playing.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice job Dale !


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Well done, indeed. Want to play a game? If you'll name me a "jazzy" old Christmas song and a preferred key, I'll record you a piano part and you can add the guitar part. Just for fun…


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

sambonee said:


> With awesome
> Playing
> Like
> That, you need an adaptor for xlr and a mic for your cell. You owe it you
> ...


i do appreciate the suggestion and i'll be looking into it - thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

hedzup said:


> Nice job Dale !


hello! thank you and i hope you have a great Holiday Season!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Doug Gifford said:


> Well done, indeed. Want to play a game? If you'll name me a "jazzy" old Christmas song and a preferred key, I'll record you a piano part and you can add the guitar part. Just for fun…


i'm totally in and honored you'd offer! Okay how about Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas in D?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Okay! I'm working out the chords (the chart I have is 'way overly complicated) and should have it done this afternoon.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Here you go. I tried to leave you lots of space on top.

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/audio/Have Yourself A Merry Littl.mp3

The chord chart has the verse, which I never play, so ignore it. For the ending, I just repeat from the last "merry."

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/graphics/have_yourself_in_D.pdf


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

thanks i'll be getting on this!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Doug Gifford 

Well done buddy. Good stuff. What that your arrangement from a chord chart?


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

sambonee said:


> @Doug Gifford
> 
> Well done buddy. Good stuff. What that your arrangement from a chord chart?


yes sir, my arrangement.


----------

